# Terrorist attack in Canada launched by radicalized Muslim with a lever action rifle.



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Great, now everything will be illegal. At least Canada may make a shift towards better security.

Pal says Ottawa gunman wanted to go to Middle East, seemed 'mentally ill' | Fox News


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

"Wanted to join ISIS" and termed mentally ill....
political correctness aka mental retardness at its best


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

These kind of terrorist incidents are becoming WAY too common. You gotta figure there are thousands of these ISIS wannebees out there in the US and Canada. The problem is, they are far too willing to submit themselves to Death By Cop, so I don't really see any solution.

We live in troubled times ..........


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> Great, now everything will be illegal. At least Canada may make a shift towards better security.
> 
> Pal says Ottawa gunman wanted to go to Middle East, seemed 'mentally ill' | Fox News


I thought guns were very restricted over there in the first place??


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

This ass is genuinely mentally unstable, aside from robberies an assaults and this latest shooting.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

DerBiermeister said:


> These kind of terrorist incidents are becoming WAY too common. You gotta figure there are thousands of these ISIS wannebees out there in the US and Canada. The problem is, they are far too willing to submit themselves to Death By Cop, so I don't really see any solution.
> 
> We live in troubled times ..........


I can help them with that. Lol


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

BTW TG -- your country has a beautiful flag -- nice to see it displayed in your Avatar today!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

DerBiermeister said:


> BTW TG -- your country has a beautiful flag -- nice to see it displayed in your Avatar today!


Canada is my adopted country, I have a lot to be thankful for.

This drawing today is making me cry.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> I thought guns were very restricted over there in the first place??


Apparently,not as much as we us Americans thought.no semi-autos and no pistols(revolvers ok)I do believe.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> I thought guns were very restricted over there in the first place??


Yes but there are still many registered, law abiding gun owners, both hunters and gun club members, also collectors.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> I thought guns were very restricted over there in the first place??


To own firearms here you have to have a license. There are basically 2 classes of license that you can get; non-restricted, and restricted (also prohibited but you had to be grandfathered into that class prior to 1995). To get a license you must first go through a firearms safety course for the class. Which you are applying, then you apply and the government does a background check on you and calls your references. If all goes well (assuming you don't have any violent crimes or mental health issues) they will issue you a license. Once licensed the system does a background check on you every single day to ensure that you haven't done something bad, so statistically firearms owners are the most law abiding, safest, and most scrutinized members of society.

Non-restricted guns are mainly rifles with a barrel length of over 18.5" and shotguns. Semi auto center fire firearms are to have the magazine pinned to 5 rounds, but this does not apply to rimfire semi-auto or other action types (bolt, lever, pump, etc). To purchase a non-restricted you simply have to show your license and buy the gun, no registration is required on these anymore since the long gun registry was scrapped about 2 years ago.

Restricted firearms are basically handguns, some black guns (either restricted by name such as the AR15, or barrel length). To purchase a restricted firearm you show your license, your info is recorded, the seller contacts the federal firearms center and they transfer the registration to the buyer. The transfer can take anywhere from a day to a couple weeks depending on the province you live in. Once it has been transfered you have to get an Authorization to Transport which allows you to take the firearm home and lists where and when you can take the firearm; usually to your range and any other ranges you are a member or regular shooter at. Restricted firearms cannot be used anywhere other then an approved shooting range and must remain under lock and key otherwise.

Prohibited firearms are handguns with a barrel length of less then 4", full auto or guns which have a lineage which derives from full auto (converted auto), .25 cal handguns, and .32 cal handguns other then some Olympic style guns, and firearms listed by name under an order in council. In order to own a prohibited firearm you must already be grandfathered into the system, no new licenses can be issued except under very rare circumstances (inheritance from a direct relative of pre 1947 hanguns I believe)


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

I saw several pictures this morning of the fallen soldier with his little boy. I am so freaking outraged I don't know what to do. Honest to God, I am ready right now to go shoot anyone who even resembles a young Islamofacist. They have a "look" about them that cannot be mistaken.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks for the info cdell.very informative.I had a buddy back when we were in Wash.state and he bought a truck camper,he knew not to take a firearm to CA.his truck camper had an NRA decal on the rear window,=complete cluster *uck!.they had him and his family at the border for hours!,tore the truck and camper apart,them said get this crap out of here.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

MI.oldguy said:


> Thanks for the info cdell.very informative.I had a buddy back when we were in Wash.state and he bought a truck camper,he knew not to take a firearm to CA.his truck camper had an NRA decal on the rear window,=complete cluster *uck!.they had him and his family at the border for hours!,tore the truck and camper apart,them said get this crap out of here.


I've heard quite a few stories about our border agents being pretty ignorant and unnecessarily difficult when it come to firearms. I imagine that it's likely the same no matter who's border a person crosses though.


----------

